# POC - got yaks , u got boat ?



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm usually in POC at the beginning of the week, MON-Tues-WED. I got three yaks, anybody with a boat want to team up and hit some hard to reach back lake areas ? If so, pm me with your number. I'm there almost every week so this can happen whenever. 

Tried to post this in general fishing discussion, but no luck


----------



## FishinDude1973 (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to do this but mon,tues,wed are pretty tough. I don't know where to fish though I assume you know where the good back lakes are?


----------

